
When silence is better for white people - atticusberg
https://medium.com/@peter_berg/when-silence-is-better-for-white-people-579345cc862f
======
bzb3
Written by Peter Berg.

------
ecmascript
This post is quite racist. There you go, I have spoken out against racism.

~~~
atticusberg
Racism is problematic to the degree it creates racial inequity. Do you think
this creates racial inequity?

~~~
ecmascript
What? Racism is when you treat people different because of their race. Like
this author does like the racist bigot he is.

